# GAIM-ähnliches mit Schriftfarbe?



## Layna (14. Januar 2005)

Hi, Leute 
Gibt es eine alternative zu GAIM, die Schriftfarben unterstützt?
Danke Schonmal 
   Larayna


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Januar 2005)

Hmm, da gibt's z.B. Everybuddy, oder eher AyTTM oder wie das jetzt heisst. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung ob das kann was Du brauchst, ich weiss nur, dass der auch AIM unterstuetzt.
Also einfach mal runterladen und kompilieren, oder meinetwegen auch die fertigen Binaries runterladen. Ich kompilier lieber selbst. Erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnuegen.
http://www.everybuddy.com
Ich hoffe das Prog kann was Du brauchst.


----------

